# Mkv gti rear caliper help



## Gotyoumad757 (Nov 12, 2014)

Hello, I'm having a problem with my left rear caliper. I started off replacing the wheel bearing, and new rear pads. After getting the wheel bearing off, I am unable to get the caliper piston to retract fully. I have a new seal kit coming in the mail, but as I was removing the old piston seal and dust boot and cleaning, I'm unable to get the piston to retract fully into the caliper. Any ideas?


----------



## Gotyoumad757 (Nov 12, 2014)

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

how are you retracting the piston? it needs to be turned and pressed at the same time with the proper tool. also may need to relieve any pressure. open the bleeder.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

my left rear caliper was a bitch to retract as well. Even with the proper tool I had to work that sucker hard to get it back in. Never thought of cracking the bleeder to make it easier :banghead:


----------



## dogdog (Jul 26, 2007)

5_Cent said:


> my left rear caliper was a bitch to retract as well. Even with the proper tool I had to work that sucker hard to get it back in. Never thought of cracking the bleeder to make it easier :banghead:


I just finished both left and right rear brakes ..... if cracking the bleeder won't help... then your option is take out caliper (or replace caliper), pop out cylinder (by pulling the parking brake lever on the back at bench) and clean all the orifices.. that seems to help.... YMMV, mine won't retract no matter what.....

just be warned popping the cylinder is easy, putting it back in is a chore.... then bleeding it will be big "PITA"... I am still at it.... what a pain what a pain....


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

if you tried cracking the bleeder and no fluid comes out the bleeder may be clogged. ive seen this a lot even on clean cars with the rubber bleeder cap still installed. may have to take it out and clean it out. can get messy. nice to have a spare for this. but yeah any internal pressure can make the piston harder to retract. obviously better to not have to open any bleeders and introduce any air into the system unless your flushing n bleeding anyway. you can also take the master cap off while trying to retract the pistons to relieve some pressure but check and make sure you don't push fluid out all over the engine bay. when that piston retracts the fluid is forced to go somewhere.


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

So finished my brake job this weekend. Installing the new rear caliper was easier than expected. Again the hardest part was getting those bitch ass carrier bolts off the rear calipers. Holy crap they suck and I already broke them loose once before. Coulda swore I hit them with anti seize, but did again anyway.

Now I now why my rear caliper hung up and grinded away, had a warped guide pin. If you do brakes just change all these effin things. Not worth the hassle for 11 bux a corner.

My master cylinder was NOT run dry thankfully. There was still some fluid left in the resovoir and I did the prebleed and got all the old fluid out and then just bleed the brakes once around. Pedal is rock hard. I have been so used to pushing the pedal so far down that when I took the car for a ride and got to the first stop sign and hit the brakes my face ate the steering wheel and I bloodied my lip while honking the horn with my face. Everyone that that was really funny. Seatbelts. :banghead:

Brakes felt a little soft but I am pretty sure once they are bedded that will go away. It's all Brembo rotors and ceramic Brembo pads from GAP. 

Couldn't be happier.:thumbup:


----------

